# Cebuano, Tagalog, and other Language resources



## bart (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey Folks,

I came across some language resources for Cebuano, Tagalog, Ilokano, Illonggo/Hilagaynon, and Ibatan. I put them up on my site under Language Resources. 

www.capitaldocepares.com


----------

